# How to recreate this graphic?



## Isla (Sep 16, 2020)

Does anyone know how could I recreate graphics with similar look and feel in photoshop? With what kind of brush should I use or how could I create such texture?

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NAu4cRev...CngCLcBGAs/s1600/pose_dance_ukareru_woman.png


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi Isla

Dont see any sooo special brush.

It seems to me that this painting was
made with a spray brush.

Here is a try from me. Painted with "MyPaint",
a free graphics program (PC/Mac).
But I think almost every other graphics
program has such a brush.


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

Isla said:


> Does anyone know how could I recreate graphics with similar look and feel in photoshop? With what kind of brush should I use or how could I create such texture?
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NAu4cRev...CngCLcBGAs/s1600/pose_dance_ukareru_woman.png


I use photoshop 6.0 and could modify a graphic but would never be able to draw the image, at least with the equipment I have. I would have to draw with a mouse which would be terrible. The mouth here I just copied the mouth, inverted the image and then pasted it back on. Then erased was was left. The cheeks I erased and picked a different color and used very low pressure to put it back so it was lighter around the edges.


----------



## Alice Bell (Jul 9, 2017)

thanks, this is very useful information! I can't wait to be able to use it in practice.	
https://fixthephoto.com/online-photoshop-editor.html


----------



## Isla (Sep 16, 2020)

Steve Neul said:


> I use photoshop 6.0 and could modify a graphic but would never be able to draw the image, at least with the equipment I have. I would have to draw with a mouse which would be terrible. The mouth here I just copied the mouth, inverted the image and then pasted it back on. Then erased was was left. The cheeks I erased and picked a different color and used very low pressure to put it back so it was lighter around the edges.


Actually would like to know how to paint with those tiny texture on the graphic? 
I don't want the color to be so solid but with a bit of detail in it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

There is different tools you can use in photoshop. Not sure what you are trying to achieve. Under "Brushes" there is one that marks hard lines and one that marks fuzzy lines and one that does speckles. I used the fuzzy one to do the cheeks in the picture I did. Shown on the bottom left you can adjust the pressure which sort of reduces the amount of paint that is applied to the image. I turned the pressure down to 2 percent and clicked it several times. Every time you click it the paint is deepened. From left to right I clicked the tool 5 clicks to 20 clicks.


----------



## maddie (Sep 23, 2020)

It seems like the texture you're looking for is pastel/chalk? Adobe has brush sets you can download on their website - in the "dry media brushes" pack theres one called "Kyle's ultimate pastel palooza" that has a texture similar to what you're looking for.


----------



## Pittarello (Sep 26, 2020)

Certainly photoshop guarantees better performance to be able to modify and edit everything, but there are also free alternatives.


----------

